
Ask HN: Looking for a WM/DE for Linux or FreeBSD - iwre0
Hi<p>It’s about WM.<p>It would be good something like distrowatch.com but distroDE-WM<p>Tiling windows, float windows…no matter. I love shortcuts, keybindings and all I knew (i3, bstmp, fluxbox, openbox) are about focus in windows. I was using i3 for 2 years and openbox for two years.<p>But I’d prefer about applications. If I opened mailclient, firefox, terminal, editor, and I want to open firefox again I dont want to remember in which window was opened, I want focus in firefox and NOT to open a new firefox window. So something like “meta-f” to launch firefox, “meta-e” to launch or activate emailclient and so on.<p>And the application is focused in the same position and size when It lost the focus. Something like:<p>meta-f:<p>if exists firefox<p><pre><code>    activate firefox
</code></pre>
else<p><pre><code>    launch firefox
</code></pre>
I dont want to work with works-area. I did it for years and always found out the same problem about moving windows from one to another. Many times I need a terminal window with editor in the same screen, or firefox with emailclient …moving, sizing.. lot of combinations<p>So I prefer all the windows in the same workarea, and no tiling, because I want firefox in maximum window size but terminal floating, or editor in a corner …<p>which WM permits me all these things?<p>no one (at least I know)<p>which WM is something like I wish?<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
[random remark from the internet]

I use Xmonad. It's configured with nine virtual desktops and the Windows key
as <meta>. The official sample configuration was sufficient to write the
Haskell.

I always open Firefox on desktop 5. Pressing Win+5 switches to virtual desktop
five where my live Firefox session sits. Emacs sits on virtual desktop 2. And
so forth. Conceptually, my virtual desktops are organized by task and it's
just that Emacs and Firefox tend to be separate tasks. But I also move windows
between desktops if it makes my work more efficient.

Good luck.

